# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Θεσεις Εργασίας για Τεχνικούς

## DiViDi

Καλησπέρα σας

Άνεργος το τελευταίο εξάμηνο και στην διαδικασία αναζήτησης εργασίας λαμβάνω ενημερώσεις, για διαφορές θέσεις εργασίας απο το
kariera.gr . Παραθέτω τις παρακάτω σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος.

*Public  - Service Technician* ( desktop, tablet, κτλ)

http://www.kariera.gr/intl/jobseeker...ntent=job-link

*Media Saturn - Τεχνικοί Η/Υ και κινητών 

*http://www.kariera.gr/intl/jobseeker...ntent=job-link

*Τεχνίτης Ηλεκτρονικός - Πωλητής Εργαστηρίου ( Battery packs...)

*http://www.kariera.gr/intl/jobseeker...ntent=job-link


Καλή Επιτυχία
Δημήτρης

----------

